# D7000 Err message..anyone else?



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been using a d7000 for the last few days and i noticed it getting an error message once in a while.  Turn the camera off and back on and it works fine but i got online and saw that this is a widespread issue.

Just wondering if anyone on here has experienced it.  It doesn't really bother me too much but it is a little annoying consider the camera has about 100 actuations and has popped up error about 3 times.


We will see when i take it out to the dragstrip for a day of shooting if it gets to stay or go back to nikon.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 6, 2011)

did you insure it has the latest firmware?  mine hasn't behaved that way yet.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

firmware 1.02


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 6, 2011)

i just looked, thats whats in mine.  I dunno what to say, I may be inclined to call Nikon before hassling with taking it back and such. mine hasn't done it yet and I've turned it on many a times now.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

btw i definately meant to put this in the digital discussion area not film...


(been a long day!)  lol


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> i just looked, thats whats in mine.  I dunno what to say, I may be inclined to call Nikon before hassling with taking it back and such. mine hasn't done it yet and I've turned it on many a times now.



I should clarify it sounds like in my original post the it shows error when i first turn it on, its doing it when i shoot, then i turn it off and back on and it seems to work ok until it happens again, i never get an error message with my old D200


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2011)

What is the actual error message.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

Err- camera malfunction     (release shuttter)


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you load it with film ? digitals don't work with film just wondered because we are in the film forum


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2011)

I have gotten the Err message before and my aperature ring wasnt in the correct position on the lens.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Did you load it with film ? digitals don't work with film just wondered because we are in the film forum






Lunchbox said:


> btw i definately meant to put this in the digital discussion area not film...
> 
> 
> (been a long day!)  lol


 

i caught that mistake a bit late.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2011)

There can't be anything wrong because everyone on here thinks Nikon are perfect


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I have gotten the Err message before and my aperature ring wasnt in the correct position on the lens.



yeah i have done that on my old camera. this was doing it with the new nikon 35mm 1.8 and even my old kit 18-70 nikon


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

gsgary said:


> There can't be anything wrong because everyone on here thinks Nikon are perfect


 

I honestly have never had a problem with any nikon body until now. And i realize Nikon packed a lot of new features and tech in this small camera body and thats one reason i am not too upset because usually i wait for a while for them to work the bugs out but with my past luck with Nikon i guess i took it for granted.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

If you dont  have your lens on largest aperture you get a FEE message and nothing works until you adjust your aperture. The Err message is something again. Ive never seen it happen with my D7000. There are only 3 sources for problems, software, hardware and meatware. Im betting its meatware.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

Bynx said:


> If you dont  have your lens on largest aperture you get a FEE message and nothing works until you adjust your aperture. The Err message is something again. Ive never seen it happen with my D7000. There are only 3 sources for problems, software, hardware and meatware. Im betting its meatware.


 

i get what your saying, And i thought the same thing reading the reviews about the hot pixels and all that stuff but this isnt user error, I am not a camera noob, I am not a PRO either but just saying I know how to use a camera.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

The D7000 employs a self-diagnostic system to ensure precise exposure. This  system accurately monitors how long the shutter curtain is open, and if a  variance between the designated shutter speed and the actual shutter  timing is detected, the camera will automatically maintain shutter speed  precision by gradually shifting the timing of the rear curtain  movement. If a large variance is detected, the monitor recognizes this  as shutter failure and flashes an error message in the viewfinder. I dont know if this applies to you, but its just my 2cents.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 6, 2011)

Bynx said:


> The D7000 employs a self-diagnostic system to ensure precise exposure. This  system accurately monitors how long the shutter curtain is open, and if a  variance between the designated shutter speed and the actual shutter  timing is detected, the camera will automatically maintain shutter speed  precision by gradually shifting the timing of the rear curtain  movement. If a large variance is detected, the monitor recognizes this  as shutter failure and flashes an error message in the viewfinder. I dont know if this applies to you, but its just my 2cents.


 

that really sounds like it might be it.

the only time i got the error twice in a row was a pic i tried of my dog (he is all black) laying in the shade with a bright mid day sun background


and i also noticed last night playing with long exposures in a very dark area that it seemed to Govern itself from blowing out a back ground.

30 sec exposure on the d200 would have the object i was aiming at very bright and the back ground would be slightly overexposed, the d7000 seemed to keep the background perfect but this also darkened the object i was photographing since it was in a darker location


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2011)

Err is not a good error code to be getting.

As your user's manual states it is a



> *Camera Malfunction* - Release shutter. If error persists or appears frequently, consult Nikon-autohosized service representatives.


 
Before I pack it up for shipping to Nikon USA service as a warranty issue, I would make sure the lens/camera contacts in both the mount on the body and the lens are clean.

Do not use a pencil eraser, use the other end of the pencil, the lead. it's graphite, graphite is a conductor, and as long as you don't break the tip of the pencil lead, will produce a lot less pencil debris to clean up.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jun 14, 2011)

errrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

